# Madera para tirachinas



## Augusto Perales (Sep 13, 2021)

¿Que árboles son ideales para hacer un tirachinas natural?


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

Augusto Perales said:


> ¿Que árboles son ideales para hacer un tirachinas natural?


Any tree that produces a fruit or nut are usually okay.


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

Hardwoods are best, generally speaking. I mainly use beech wood to make naturals, but also had some apple tree wood to work with recently. Both produce nice results and are safe too.


----------



## Booral121 (Jan 6, 2019)

My go to woods for strength and character are 1#hawthorn 
2# Birch 
3#Oak 
All oversized forks and all air dried and seasoned 👌🎯👊👍🎯


----------

